# toro snowblower



## mrjacked (Feb 16, 2007)

ok guys,i have a toro 7/24 snowblower its about 6 yrs old,it wont start up at all i used it last week and i went to start it today and nothing,i put a new plug in and still nothing.it seems to be a fuel problem of some sort,i put a little fuel in the hole were the spark plug goes and it fired up for a second but thats it can you help


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

I would almost bet that you have picked up some water in your gas can or gas tank, the carb or the line (or a gas filter if it has one) that leads to the carb. If you don't keep those things full at all times in cold weather, condensation gets in there and alas, now you have a problem with water that freezes. 

Put some HEET in the gas tank and let it set a while, then put some more gas in the spark plug hole and see if that gets it going. You may have to do that a couple of times if that is the problem. BTW, when you buy gas for these in the future, don't use regular grade, but use the middle or upper grade of gasoline. Also, if you store gas for your snowblower for the winter, be sure to put STABIL in that gas can in the winter months.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

also
check if it has a gas pickup screen/filter in the tank that might be rusty or plugged.
didnt realize how old this thread was.......


----------

